# Hmt



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm quite a fan of HMT watches...

I like the Janata. Good size, striking white dial, manual wind.

Any other owners of HMTs on here?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, you'll see them every now and then. There's something about the basic no-nonsenseness that appeals to me. I have these two, but tbh they don't get much wear... although now you've reminded me, they might get an airing!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

simple, nice, comfy...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

iloper said:


> simple, nice, comfy...


snap!


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

I see one on the bay and very tempted... anyone have ordered from this seller?

331148203357


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have three,one I am currently refurbing with new crystal and movement service.

Will post some pics of all three when I have finished, if anyone is interested?.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Sold to me as a hmt, but turned out to be a timestar, which is also Indian I believe. It's manual wind and keeps pretty good time to be honest. The case back is screw on but seems a bit poor fitting to me. Not a bad watch for the few quid it cost though.


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

PC-Magician said:


> I have three,one I am currently refurbing with new crystal and movement service.
> 
> Will post some pics of all three when I have finished, if anyone is interested?.


did you buy from the seller hmt-watches ?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

oversleep said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > I have three,one I am currently refurbing with new crystal and movement service.
> ...


No but he seems ok to me, so may have a punt in the next few days, shall I let you know if I do?.


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

please... let me know how you are getting on... thank you very much

His HMT ranges are all new and seems to be in very competitive price...



PC-Magician said:


> oversleep said:
> 
> 
> > PC-Magician said:
> ...


----------

